# لمست عمل يديك



## mary naeem (14 مايو 2013)

لمست عمل يديك 
​








لمست عملك بى 
فأسرت قلبى وزاد شوقه ليك
لمست صدق وعودك لكل من يلجأ اليك 
فتهلل روحى وهو يرى يدك تساعدنى حتى فى اهيف شئ
الهذه الدرجة انا غالي على قلب القدوس العظيم









من انا يا رب لتهتم بى 
من أنا يا رب لتنظم الوقت من أجلى
 انا من صلبك بانصرافه عنك فى القديم
انا من لم يحتمل ضعف الجسد وتهاوى تحت اقدامك يا قدير
انا من جلدك بافكار الذات والإدانه للغير
من انا لتعيننى والمس وارى واشعر عملك يا عظيم









ليس من اجل صلاحى أريتنى عمل يديك
فلا يوجد صالح سواك يارب الكون الكبير
ولكن من اجل عظمة محبتك التى تفيض 
بل من أجل رحمتك اللا متناهيه لبنيك
بل من اجل رأفتك بكل ضعيف يتكل عليك









فانت الوحيد من رأى ضعفى وزلى وغربتى تهزمنى طول الطريق
 فصرت لى المرسى والمينا والوطن المرئى الحامى لى
رايت عملك وارى وفى كل لحظةمن حياتى معجزاتك ليس لها مثيل 
كل وعودك صادقه وأمينه وخبراتى فى محبتك شاهد شهيد
اقع ولا تنكسر عظمة من عظامى 









أحتار واجدك ترشدنى لطريقى حتى وانا طفل متنمرد عاصى عليك
أحزن من هموم الطريق تفرح قلبى ببسمة طفل من قلبه يناجيك
تضيق نفسى فترينى كم كل هذا العالم الواسع خلقته مٌسَخر لى
يكفينى النظر لسماك مسبحأً عظمة أبداعك وتصويرك الحياه باعظم إتقان
عظيمة محبتك لى يا حنان









عجيبه هى أعمالك فمازلت تبذل نفسك من اجلى حتى الأن
رهيبة هى الوقوف امامك أناجيك وانت من دبر الوقت لأقف امامك من جديد
بدقات قلب مشتاق إليك صرخت دبر الوقت فكم انا محتاج اناجيك
بعمق الحب عطفت علىً وأتحت لى الفرصه لأخلوا بيك
فكم عمل يديك ظاهر لى 









أشكرك يا ملك الملوك ورب كل حى  خالق كل شئ
أشكرك انك سمحت ان اقترب اكثر من وزناتى فى هذا الطريق
أشكرك انك تعمل معى وتهبنى القدرة على الوفاء بالتزاماتى فارى الفرحة بيك
اشكرك لأنى على اسمك اعترف بعظمة حبك 
واشكرك على معجزاتك فى حياتى التى جعلتها كنهر منك يفيض






​​


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2013)

حلووووووووو اوووووووووووى اد ايه ربنا حنين و احنا مانستاهلش اي حاجة من احساناته الكتير 
شكرا مارى ربنا يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل​


----------



## soso a (23 مايو 2013)

*أشكرك يا ملك الملوك ورب كل حى  خالق كل شئ*
*أشكرك انك سمحت ان اقترب اكثر من وزناتى فى هذا الطريق*
*أشكرك انك تعمل معى وتهبنى القدرة على الوفاء بالتزاماتى فارى الفرحة بيك*
*اشكرك لأنى على اسمك اعترف بعظمة حبك *
*واشكرك على معجزاتك فى حياتى التى جعلتها كنهر منك يفيض

اشكرك يا الهى المتحنن على جميع نعمك التى اشعر بها فى حياتى حتى فى الامور المحزن ارى عملك بها لانها بالنهايه لصالحى 




*
​


----------



## mary naeem (23 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 مايو 2013)

*شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبة للموضوع والكلمات الرائعة والجميلة تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك دايما يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته . 
والمجد للمسيح دائماً وأبداً...آمين*​


----------



## mary naeem (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل​


----------

